# Posterior Sagittal Anorectoplasty/PSARP



## BLOWRIE (Jul 6, 2011)

does anyone have any information on billing this procedure.  It is also known as a rectal pull through procedure and is done on infants with an imperforate anus.  Thanks.


----------



## cmartin (Jul 11, 2011)

Something in the 467xx's?


----------

